
Vote Leave 'cheating' may well have swayed EU referendum result, Wylie tells MPs - uxhacker
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/blog/live/2018/mar/27/tony-blair-tells-tories-to-block-brexit-if-they-want-to-avoid-corbyn-government-politics-live
======
lixtra
As in many public debates everybody was meddling in it. Here a nice example
for US media:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpxV9xuqLeA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpxV9xuqLeA)

